# Beach-scapes....... oh, in IR!.........>



## Arch (Jul 28, 2006)

Yea a few weeks ago i went to the beach.... but instead of sunbathing.... like everyone else..... or building a sand castle, i got the camera out and sat for ages with the IR filter on..... got some long exposures...... people gave me strange looks...:mrgreen:

















Thanks for looking


----------



## Chiller (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow Archy.  These are great.  Love em.   The first is my fave of the lot..  Nicely capture man.


----------



## Mohain (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow archy, very nice. The second one rocks my socks!! Love the semi-desaturated look to it! Is it me or do the horizons needs a little straightening?

Great stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## KenCo (Jul 28, 2006)

Great shots Archie.....I'm looking forward to doing this myself in a couple of weeks!


----------



## PNA (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the first one....it has more of a surreal cast.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 28, 2006)

looks freaky............i like it alot :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh I just have to go out and try my hand at IR
I just love the blue,black & white effect on the first two and the last shot is a killer


----------



## photo gal (Jul 29, 2006)

These are awesome Archie!!  : )


----------



## shadowdancer (Jul 29, 2006)

wow,....incredible shots. Wish I lived by the beach....


----------



## inneist (Jul 30, 2006)

We are on the shore.. That's creamy charm, isn't it?


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 30, 2006)

cool! IR works great on the beach!


----------



## Arch (Aug 2, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Wow archy, very nice. The second one rocks my socks!! Love the semi-desaturated look to it! Is it me or do the horizons needs a little straightening?
> 
> Great stuff :thumbsup:



i did straighten em.... but it that land mass on the right kinda makes it look off i think, strange..... 

Thanks for commenting guys


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 2, 2006)

I love them arch!!  reminds me of pluto or some othger planet


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 2, 2006)

Re: Picture #1;

I'm truly impressed.  And believe me when I say that I don't impress easily.


----------



## GrfxGuru (Aug 4, 2006)

Fantastic, love them all.


----------



## HollandHusker (Aug 4, 2006)

I WANT THAT FILTER!!


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 4, 2006)

HollandHusker said:
			
		

> I WANT THAT FILTER!!


Me too!!

Great captures Arch!


----------



## hyp0rbyte (Aug 4, 2006)

Great.  Especially #1


----------



## el_shorty (Aug 4, 2006)

Great photos, #1 being my favorite.


----------



## Arch (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys......  

just thought i'd add the colour version of the b+w one above..... i had trouble with the IR colour conversion on this one, which i why i originally went for b+w.... but here it is anyways....


----------



## machine (Aug 7, 2006)

wow , most IR ive seen kinda bore me , why are yours so different .they look amazing

i guess ill have to do some reading on IR since i dont know how it works lol


----------



## JTHphoto (Aug 7, 2006)

the color adds to the surreality...  

not sure if i just made up a word or not...  

awesome series, arch, very nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## JOAT (Aug 7, 2006)

Beauty of a series you got here...the first one is awesome! I've been wanting to try IR and these make me want to even more!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Aug 7, 2006)

gorgous, i love the surreal feel!


----------



## Alex06 (Aug 7, 2006)

The first two remind me of those seascape paintings where the water seems to glow from within. I like it!


----------



## Arch (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for commenting guys


----------



## Holzkopf (Aug 12, 2006)

I really like the second one. That filter is pretty sweet...


----------



## fotogenik (Aug 12, 2006)

I too like the second one best, the way the false colour is barely there gives a very nice effect Archangel.


----------

